# Breaking News: Rich, Skanky XW Makes Engagement Announcement



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Just received a phone call from my College Senior son who relayed news to me of my rich, skanky XW's announcement of her pending engagement to her live-in BF.

It seems that she called my son to gently break the news to me, not wanting me to suffer irreparable shock from finding out all about it on FB .

I informed him that anything that that woman does is not a surprise to me ,and applauding this new guy as much better able to deal with her naturally born dope addicts and tattoo mavens(her convicts, not mine)than I could ever hope to be.

I'll give the guy no more than 5 years to tire of the same of the same things I did; and/or rich, skanky XW will tire of repetition in the boudoir, and will then seek out conjugal pleasure on "road trips," to see the same or other BF hook-ups that she's made on FB!

After all, she's got a rich track record of cheating around on all of her husbands, living or not!

One last thing, Darlin': Make good and sure that Husband No. 3 properly inks the prenup ~ if he needs help with finding out where to sign, just send him on over and I'll be more than thrilled to show him exactly where!


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Try not to cry yourself to sleep tonight knowing how "lucky" the new soulmate is. Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Well now... this calls for present, to him thanking him for taking her off your hands. Perhaps you could have one of those singing messengers deliver it to him at their wedding dinner.

:rofl:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

According to son, they'll either jet off to the Carribean or to jolly old England and do the chore there, along with the honeymoon festivities. I ain't sending no telegram messenger to either of those locales, so I just convey my best wishes when they return!

How about a copy of her photos with the OMen and the telephonic timeline of all of her clandestine calls to both of those louts, all while we were married to each other~ and say, with copies to both her brother and sister!

Now that would make a simply great wedding gift, don't you think?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

arbitrator said:


> According to son, they'll either jet off to the Carribean or to jolly old England and do the chore there, along with the honeymoon festivities. I ain't sending no telegram messenger to either of those locales, so I just convey my best wishes when they return!
> 
> How about a copy of her photos with the OMen and the telephonic timeline of all of her clandestine calls to both of those louts, all while we were married to each other~ and say, with copies to both her brother and sister!
> 
> Now that would make a simply great wedding gift, don't you think?


That's a great idea. Get a beautiful white & silver "wedding" frame for it.

Leave some empty spaces in it so that he can add photos and dates for when she cheats on him. Such a nice gift!!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks, Elegirl, so very much for that solid vote of confidence from you!


----------



## Faithful123 (Oct 29, 2014)

Send them to australia I know people that know people, knees could be readjusted free of charge. Stay strong mate, you deserve so much better and you've dodged a bullet. Good riddens to the POS.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> According to son, they'll either jet off to the Carribean or *to jolly old England* and do the chore there, along with the honeymoon festivities.


If they DO come here, is there anything in particular you'd like to have 'arranged'....?


Superglue in the lube bottle? Fleas in the honeymoon bed? Clothing dye in the shower head?


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

I know a aplace that will take photo's and make them into banners...suitable for wrapping her house in when they come back from the Honeymoon...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Here's what I don't get...

The two of you have no children together, correct? In other words, your son isn't her son? So why are they even in contact w/ each other?

And why are in you contact w/ her at all... Facebook or otherwise?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Gus, my friend, no offense! But to get a better feel for the situation, please read my original post, "Separation Approaching A Year..." 

I regret to report that rich, skanky XW committed all of her adultery as covertly she could with no ones knowledge and none of it was ever found out until many months after she ordered me out of the home in her proposed "trial separation."

She is comfortable living in her eight-figure wealth all while winning my boys to her side by paying for nearly all of their college tuition and fees. She does love them so very much because they both are the sons she wanted wanted in life because her three kids, as beneficiaries of her wealth, have done nothing more than procure arrest records, smoke dope and manufacture meth, and get themselves covered all over with tattoos. Only one of her kids "finished" by being "passed on" with a school-district bestowed D- final grade, largely to get his presence out of the school so they didn't have to put up with him even more. Her younger two were 10th grade dropouts who both joined their older brother doing jail time in the county lockup for drug possession with intent to distribute.

My boys are both honor roll upperclassmen carrying solid A and B averages at a major state university where my skanky XW was also an alum helping out with their tuition.

That's why she loves them like she does. My boys represent everything that her own kids never grew up to be ~ responsible kids!

And if they have to occasionally "diss" their Dad to take advantage of their tuition windfall, who am I to to stop them. Out of sheer meanness, and let's give credit where credit is due, she absolutely wouldn't pee in my guts if I were on fire; but there is nothing on earth that she wouldn't help my two boys out with from a financial standpoint. 

She largely considers theose boys of mine as her own! Her prize children!


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Ouch, Arb.
Must be a pretty big distraction for her to do that.
Your kids sound like they are working her.
Reality will appear as soon as they are completed with their degrees.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Amazing slight of hand on her part with your boys..


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Amazing slight of hand on her part with your boys..


Isnt it amazing what you can do with money in one hand and a dagger in the other?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Sad fact of the matter(and it really shouldn't be) is that the three of them are already discussing grad school, which for even my youngest son is only two short years away!

I guess that's why the Judge in our divorce action allowed my rich, skanky XW the privilege of procuring a life insurance policy on my backside. Me? I simply look upon it as a "bullseye" plastered on my back! It just allows her to recover the boys educational expenses, in my book anyway!


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> Sad fact of the matter(and it really shouldn't be) is that the three of them are already discussing grad school, which for even my youngest son is only two short years away!
> 
> I guess that's why the Judge in our divorce action allowed my rich, skanky XW the privilege of procuring a life insurance policy on my backside. Me? I simply look upon it as a "bullseye" plastered on my back! It just allows her to recover the boys educational expenses, in my book anyway!


Sounds like she at least has their best interests in mind.
Bide your time and be the best dad you can be and dont even acknowledge it when they bring it up. 
Nothing but positive.

When the reality of it comes to light, they might not enjoy being "obligated" to her.

But college AND grad school?
Those are big ticket items these days.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

SamuraiJack said:


> Isnt it amazing what you can do with money in one hand and a dagger in the other?


:iagree:


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> Sad fact of the matter(and it really shouldn't be) is that the three of them are already discussing grad school, which for even my youngest son is only two short years away!
> 
> I guess that's why the Judge in our divorce action allowed my rich, skanky XW the privilege of procuring a life insurance policy on my backside. Me? I simply look upon it as a "bullseye" plastered on my back! It just allows her to recover the boys educational expenses, in my book anyway!


That's exactly what that sounds like.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Do your boys know about the life insurance policy?


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Custom Wrapping Paper & Personalized Gift Wrap. Photo Wrapping Paper by GiftSkins.com

Copy the records and make gift wrapping paper out of them. They you could send them a wedding gift upon their return. Say a crystal bowl, or an STD home test kit. You know, something tasteful.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

They both know all about it. She initially requested a policy of 500K, telling the judge that she needed it just in case I kicked the bucket, that there would be a little something that she could pass along to my sons; and on top of it all, was busy
asking the Court to have me make all of the premium payments on that policy. I objected on the grounds that what she was requesting seemed like "blood money" and was blatantly unreasonable. The lady Judge said "not so fast!" The Judge then lowered the amount to 250K and told XW she could afford those premiums much more than I ever could! Conversely, the Judge then looked down from the bench at me proceeded to inform me that I was also allowed to purchase a similar insurance policy on her just like the insurance policy selected for me. I informed the Judge that I could ill afford it. 

So to the best of my knowledge, a life insurance policy on my scroungy ass, with her as sole beneficiary, is already fully in force!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Pluto: Totally love your idea! But the poor bloke she's marryin' is a local boy who seemingly doesn't have a clue about her sordid past!

Unless, of course, she was banging her "new groom" locally, along with her other cohorts way back while she was running the road searching for strange during the last 18 months or so of our very own marriage! 

Not very likely though!


----------



## GotLifeBack (Sep 12, 2013)

DayOne said:


> If they DO come here, is there anything in particular you'd like to have 'arranged'....?
> 
> 
> Superglue in the lube bottle? Fleas in the honeymoon bed? Clothing dye in the shower head?


Strawberries injected with Lea & Perrins & a bottle of Lambrini re-labelled as champagne perhaps?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

WantWifeBack said:


> Strawberries injected with Lea & Perrins & a bottle of Lambrini re-labelled as champagne perhaps?


*WantWifeBack: If they do choose the UK for their elopement sometime next Spring/Summer, you'll be the absolute first to hear about it! My rich, skanky XW absolutely loves London, having been there on numerous occasions. Promised me a trip there many times, but that ol' dog never showed up to hunt!

BTW, from a legal perspective, if an American couple is going to get married over there in the UK, is there a lot of legal hoops that they normally have to go through in as far as say, getting a marriage license, blood tests, et. al. and having the nuptials actually performed there? Didn't really know if it was like Las Vegas or not?*


----------



## HobbesTheTiger (Apr 7, 2014)

It makes me feel uneasy to read about the "your boys accepting gifts from her" business and everything that goes along with. I can't quite exactly put my finger on it, but it sounds really toxic and sordid. As their parent, I'd be very disappointed, for a lack of a better word.

Still, this is a path they chose, and they shall reap the consequences.

Best wishes


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

HobbesTheTiger said:


> It makes me feel uneasy to read about the "your boys accepting gifts from her" business and everything that goes along with. I can't quite exactly put my finger on it, but it sounds really toxic and sordid. As their parent, I'd be very disappointed, for a lack of a better word.
> 
> Still, this is a path they chose, and they shall reap the consequences.
> 
> Best wishes


:iagree:

It bothers me too that she still lords her money over them, but I think it bothers me more that they _accept_ it, given all the h*ll this woman has put you through. 

I guess it bothers me on principle. So maybe they're getting a free education from her, but there's always a price to pay, even for things that are "free."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotLifeBack (Sep 12, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *WantWifeBack: If they do choose the UK for their elopement sometime next Spring/Summer, you'll be the absolute first to hear about it! My rich, skanky XW absolutely loves London, having been there on numerous occasions. Promised me a trip there many times, but that ol' dog never showed up to hunt!
> 
> BTW, from a legal perspective, if an American couple is going to get married over there in the UK, is there a lot of legal hoops that they normally have to go through in as far as say, getting a marriage license, blood tests, et. al. and having the nuptials actually performed there? Didn't really know if it was like Las Vegas or not?*


I'm not sure of the laws on foreign visitors being married in the country, however as a UK citizen the marriage process was quite easy. About 6 weeks before the wedding we had to see a registrar to inform them of our intent to marry, and had to have separate interviews in order to prove me and STBXW actually knew one another.

Then it was a case of turning up at the wedding, prior to the ceremony we were interviewed separately again - to make sure neither of us were drunk or being forced in to the marriage, and then it was done.

No blood tests etc for us.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

As I said earlier, my rich, skanky XW (new acronym = RSXW) reveres my two sons because they represent everything that her "no-account," deviant, dope-head, tatted, drug-ambitious kids have never lived up to.

It literally shocks me to no end that she actually found herself a guy who had the cajones or the lack thereof of sound judgment to want to marry into that I'll, unless of course, he's vastly eyeballing the dollar signs that her presence so plainly represents. 

It's always been her plan to contribute as much as possible to my sons educational endeavors because, even in good times, she did not want either of them to be carrying an inordinate amount of student debt.

But like a lot of you, I too, worry about the ultimate price that they'll have to pay her for it!


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> It literally shocks me to no end that she actually found herself a guy who had the cajones or the lack thereof of sound judgment to want to marry into that I'll, unless of course, he's vastly eyeballing the dollar signs that her presence so plainly represents.


Now you surely don't think her new soulmate is only after her money....you cant put a price on true love now can you :lol:

I do wonder at what point she starts to discuss pre-nup with him?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Unless I'm missing my guess, I'd have to put forth my educated opinion that the "heart-to-heart talk" regarding the prenup between these "star-crossed lovers" should actually be coming just about any time now!

Oh, how I'd absolutely love to be a fly on the wall during that earnest, heartfelt exchange! And a noisy one at that!


----------

